# Free online book for schema therapy



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

http://books.google.com/books?id=vScjGG ... 5xUI&hl=en


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

It's not free... you can only preview it on line for free.


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

I could see all the pages.


----------



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

Nevermind. I see what u mean. Some of the pages are ripped out. hehe.

It is a good preview though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Just get Reinventing Your Life. It's cheap.

Captain Schema (for me) demands it...


----------

